# Can working lines have long coats?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was wondering, because they would be gorgeous!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yes - there are coats in every variety of GSD

Lee


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool, do you know of any breeders that have any?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

they show up in many litters....are you looking for a puppy? what do you plan to do with it? there are some commerical breeders who have untitled dogs with nice pedigrees who breed for coats and sell pets....then there are breeders who just have them pop up....

Lee


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was looking for a puppy to be my companion and to have schutzhund as a side hobby.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> I was looking for a puppy to be my companion and to have schutzhund as a side hobby.


I am so confused by all your posts. First you were thinking about breeding your current dog, then you decided you wouldn't, then you said the dog was too old to train (it's 1.5 years old, DEF *not* to old to train), then you said you were doing SchH, and now you are looking for another dog? What happens to the current dog? A one and a half year old is perfectly fine to start SchH with.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whose companion is the dog you already have?


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Okay, I'll clear it up. The other dog is my mothers, which she was considering breeding, I only referred to it as mine. And I just recently decided to work with her.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd say no. I've never seen police dogs (GSDs) with long coats. I think the trait is undesirable, too.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

There's a member on this board that has a gorgeous working line coated dog. 
It's Gatordog's puppy, Carma.
@Maxx, most breeders don't breed for long coats, they do pop up in litters and now a days long coats are more accepted and can be shown!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Maxx said:


> I'd say no. I've never seen police dogs (GSDs) with long coats.


Sorry, but you'd be wrong.  Halo is West German working lines:










And as Bear GSD mentioned, GatorDog's Carma is a longcoat working line dog too. They do seem to be less common in the working lines than in the showlines, but certainly not unheard of.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't know the question wasn't literal. I thought it meant, 'is this desirable/acceptable.'

I still think it's not a good thing. It's even conceded that breeders don't intentionally breed to obtain that trait. 

Unless the dog is going to live in a cold climate, I don't see it being a sought after characteristic and the Germans who started the breed, didn't intend for it. There's other breeds in which the standard is a long coat. Just my two cents.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here is a dog I had the pleasure of owning later in life. Long-coated NAPWDA certified dual purpose K9. Son of Grim z Ps.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Longcoats were not "ousted" until 1992, and brought back as allowable in 2012 (I think my dates are correct).


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

But they do just pop up in some litters when there was no intent there. My boys parents are stock coats but there was one LC in the litter (he is WGSL however). I think it would be a shame for a breeder to retire a stock coat because they carry the gene that could produce LC if everything else about that dog is spot on. I don't know...


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlins sister is a coated. DDR/czech lines with some west german working farther back in the pedigree. BEAUTIFUL black sable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

